# New Chittum Islamorada 18



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Muchas felicidades! She’s beautiful


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Captain. Beautiful ride!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Pretty boat!
I was looking at the Chittum website a few days ago and really looked at the specs for the first time. I didn't realize that skiff has an 80" beam. I always assumed it had similar dimensions to the HB Professional, but it's really closer to the HB Guide. How does it pole with that much beam? If you've ever fished or poled a Guide, how does it compare? I've always thought a Guide set up right for Texas would be a killer skinny water redfish boat with the extra beam, but they don't seem to be as popular with the Texas guides as the Professional. (and now the Chittum)


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Beautiful! Full carbon or the carbon pkg?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Pretty boat!
> I was looking at the Chittum website a few days ago and really looked at the specs for the first time. I didn't realize that skiff has an 80" beam. I always assumed it had similar dimensions to the HB Professional, but it's really closer to the HB Guide. How does it pole with that much beam? If you've ever fished or poled a Guide, how does it compare? I've always thought a Guide set up right for Texas would be a killer skinny water redfish boat with the extra beam, but they don't seem to be as popular with the Texas guides as the Professional. (and now the Chittum)


Hey @Tx_Whipray , the Chittum 18s in both 12 and 2 degrees pole exceptionally well. The 80” beam has a lot to do with deck overhang and the spray rails. I believe the Chittum 18 has the same beam at waterline on the transom as the HB Profesional, and the HPX. The Chittum 18’s light weight build, very even balance and straight transom (no sponsons!) make it pole well. Also the Chittum 18 has a long sloping bow entry which means it’s really a 16 foot long boat at the waterline, again lending to pole ability. The spray rails have another function besides keeping the boat dry, they provide a lot of lift in rough seas.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Pretty boat!
> I was looking at the Chittum website a few days ago and really looked at the specs for the first time. I didn't realize that skiff has an 80" beam. I always assumed it had similar dimensions to the HB Professional, but it's really closer to the HB Guide. How does it pole with that much beam? If you've ever fished or poled a Guide, how does it compare? I've always thought a Guide set up right for Texas would be a killer skinny water redfish boat with the extra beam, but they don't seem to be as popular with the Texas guides as the Professional. (and now the Chittum)


The 80” beam is the cap beam. The water line beam is less. I have poled several guides. The chittum is much easier to pole, it’s extremely agile and feels light when pushing. The wide deck gives it plenty of room.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> Beautiful! Full carbon or the carbon pkg?


50% carbon build.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Beautiful boat. I was skeptical also about how much better a Chittum would actually be until I got on one and really got to see what it could do. Stephen Ford's demo boat, he is the TX Chittum rep in Rockport. We were running around in a non-tunnel boat where I would have most likely not gone in a tunnel boat, let alone a non-tunnel boat.

About all I can say is, "If you really dont want to spend this kind of money on a boat, better not even go out on a Chittum". Because very likely money is gonna get spent.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very true. That’s what I’ve told a couple of my buddies.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful boat man! My Mangrove 12 degree still continues to impress, each time out.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Beautiful boat man! My Mangrove 12 degree still continues to impress, each time out.


Thanks man! Let me know when you’re planning on coming back down this way!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

How cool would it be to have a Laguna Madre tunnel AND an Islamorada 12 degree for fishing Baffin in the wintertime? =)


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful!

You said it was 50% carbon? Is the rest fiberglass or Sglass or Kevlar? Do you know where they used the carbon?

I had a demo ride on a similar 12 degree with that motor, I was really impressed.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Fritz said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> You said it was 50% carbon? Is the rest fiberglass or Sglass or Kevlar? Do you know where they used the carbon?
> 
> I had a demo ride on a similar 12 degree with that motor, I was really impressed.


Carbon is used for the transom, liner, deck, console, hatches and other parts of the hull (stringers I believe) 

they use some special kind of glass elsewhere. Not sure what kind, but it’s light and tough as nails.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Congrats Capt Awesome looking boat. What do you feel the Chittum does that the professional did not? Or what is the biggest differentiator. thanks


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

WatermanGB said:


> Congrats Capt Awesome looking boat. What do you feel the Chittum does that the professional did not? Or what is the biggest differentiator. thanks


well I’ll say this, ive fished in places I haven’t fished in years ( since I had my professional) and my boat has 12 degrees of deadrise. The chittum is better riding, drier, and lighter on the pole compared to my other skiffs. My big thing was, shallow draft and a skiff that wouldn’t take them over the bow all day long on the ocean during tarpon season. 

the pro was a good boat, just didn’t check off all the boxes for me.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Congrats man! I’ll look out for you in the bay.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Holy Chit!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Floating picture. This skiff floats so high!!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Floating picture. This skiff floats so high!!
> 
> View attachment 100964


Did I see you fishing the north side of one of the oceanside flats of Biscayne Bay on Friday? Best...


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Stevie said:


> Did I see you fishing the north side of one of the oceanside flats of Biscayne Bay on Friday? Best...


negative. I wasn’t in the bay Friday.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Clapper Rail (Jul 2, 2019)

Yawn !


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Clapper Rail said:


> Yawn !


Hey @Clapper Rail 

Your note is a YAWN for me... what’s your deal?

The OP is proud of his new skiff... He provided a valuable review from a guide’s viewpoint, offering some comparisons, w/o knocking other skiffs.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Always has to be a hater out there somewhere... So how is a prospective purchaser supposed to get a well-rounded picture of the product if not by reading reviews posted by actual owners? Obviously a ride on the boat and a personal inspection with accurate detailing of design advances are much preferred, but not always possible in every situation so that these reviews are in fact valuable input. I was fortunate enough to get a trip out on Stephen Ford's boat, and we went into a detailed (very) explanation of the great amount of trial and error experimentation, many trials in Navy test tank facilities, verification of specific design parameters etc. by actually laying under the boat on the trailer and working from bow to stern examining all the advanced design enhancements that allow the boat to perform as it does. As not everyone may get an opportunity to do this, the reviews provide a very much appreciated insight into the boat's performance.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I clicked on this thread expecting it to degenerate into a flame war and pretty much all I see is positivity and an unbiased review. I'm disappointed in y'all.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

There’s always one hater, I hope people got good information that they may have been looking for. Like I said I will be happy to give rides after a trip if anyone is in the area.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Well those staggered rod holders are really cool!!! Poling platform is pretty trick too.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Hey guys so I have been tossing around the idea of wether or not to post on this section. But I recently took delivery of my new skiff, a 12 degree Chittum Snake Bite.
> 
> a little about me, I have had numerous skiffs in the past, from Maverick, most recently HB and now Chittum. I have also had the privilege to fish in many other brand skiffs. They all are good boats and get the job done.
> 
> ...


Congrat's 'Zo! She's a beauty.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Very nice skiff you have sir; thanks for laying out all the virtues....now the elephant in the room, how many clams was this beauty?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> Very nice skiff you have sir; thanks for laying out all the virtues....now the elephant in the room, how many clams was this beauty?


Thanks! Can’t say how many clams, the wife may be watching......


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

sotilloa1078 said:


> There’s always one hater, I hope people got good information that they may have been looking for. Like I said I will be happy to give rides after a trip if anyone is in the area.


@Stevie ’s ride video last week gave me exactly what I was looking for! Congrats on the new skiff and glad it was the right tool you needed!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Now if I only had a skiff like this... and it was fifty years ago... Back when I got out of the service - I thought a 12k a year starting salary was a great deal as well...

Very, very nice skiff...


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Now if I only had a skiff like this... and it was fifty years ago... Back when I got out of the service - I thought a 12k a year starting salary was a great deal as well...
> 
> Very, very nice skiff...


thanks Bob!


----------

